
Colleges turning students’ phones into surveillance machines - bookofjoe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/12/24/colleges-are-turning-students-phones-into-surveillance-machines-tracking-locations-hundreds-thousands/
======
rogerkirkness
It seems like it's going to take a long time for people to accept that college
has a positive removal cost.

